# Normal Goat Horn Development



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got two kids. I'm trying to figure out what is normal for kids that had their horns de-budded. Age is 2.5 months. One has two short sharp horns developing. The other has nothing showing on one side and a large hard bump on the other side that gets bumped and looks sore at times. Nothing breaking the skin. What is normal, since I have nothing to compare normal to.

Wondering if the lady that I got them from knows what she's doing.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sound like some scurs coming up and maybe an infection on the other one. Without pics, cant be sure. Any idea how long ago they were dis budded? Would guess if they are 2.5 months then its been more then long enough for them to have dropped their caps and healed 100%. Not to mention that if they are growing scurs they most liked got dis budded at the right time but she just did a terrible job in which case the big bump isnt an infection just the horn base growing. Eventually a wide flat scur may grow out of it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with Dave, The disbudding was done improperly and you are getting scurs. It is important to burn the horn tip AND the base with the iron for about 10 seconds working it slowly around the base of the horn bud. When it is done there should be a solid copper looking ring around the nub which is the section where the outer horn sheath grows from. Many people kill the center bone but don't get the outer ring completely burned which results in scurs. I don't know who did it for you but in their defense even the best people with a disbudding iron can occasionally get a scur. If you catch it while it is small you can burn that area again to clean it up. Sounds like you may be able to do that.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Can testify to the "even the best of us" part. Sometimes its a crap shoot. And dis budding bucks and wethers can be even more so. Here we like to do boys this way O) with front of the horn being > this way. Circle the the horn with your main burn and then another half moon burn in front of it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Circle the the horn with your main burn and then another half moon burn in front of it.


 I like that!


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

As Dave and Rex has said, I would say scurs, although the sharp ones could be actual horns from very poor/improper disbudding, or could have been a poor/faulty disbudding iron or extremely strong horn growth, to the disbudder's defense. 

As Rex has said, you may be able to get them burnt a second time to destroy the scurs, which does work, but it would be best to find an exprienced disbudder, as a novice could just make it worse. I have had several done a second time (which were originally and secondly done by a friend who is a VERY experienced disbudder of cattle and goats but had a weak disbudder) with no ill-effects at all and quite easy, although I would, of course, prefer to only burn mine once now that I do it myself, so I try to make sure they are very well done and all bucks and wethers get done twice on each side.

All the best,
Cazz


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im still to much of a sissy to dis bud myself. Can do anything else, but the babies crying breaks my heart. I pass that responsibility onto my other half


----------

